# Ưu nhược điểm của ngôi nhà ở vị trí ngã ba



## vyngantype (21/7/21)

Ưu nhược điểm của ngôi nhà ở vị trí ngã ba Nhiều người hay lo ngại khi nhà mua (hoặc đất xây nhà) nằm tại vị trí ngã ba. Thậm chí nhà tại ngã ba luôn có giá thấp và khó giao dịch mua bán hơn vì tâm lý bất an đó. Thực chất nhà nằm tại ngã ba có bị xấu hay không? Thực ra, về mặt phong thủy, không gian cư trú tại ngã ba có nhiều điểm cần xem xét chi tiết Căn hộ Stella En Tropic. Thứ nhất là sự tương quan giữa ngôi nhà và con đường đâm thẳng vào nhà. Nếu nhà lớn mà con đường đâm thẳng nhỏ hơn thì không đáng ngại (như các trung tâm thương mại rất hay nằm tại ngã ba, hoặc nhiều tòa dinh thự lớn khác cũng vậy). Trường hợp ngược lại, nếu con đường rộng theo kiểu "nuốt chửng" ngôi nhà thì nên làm tường che chắn hoặc trồng rào cây xanh dạng bình phong để giảm tác động trực xung của luồng khí. Thứ hai là tương quan giữa con đường đâm thẳng và con đường chạy ngang (tức là đường mặt tiền của nhà). Nếu đường chắn ngang lớn hơn thì đường đâm thẳng sẽ giảm tác dụng. Ví dụ nhà nằm trên các xa lộ hoặc đường vành đai có con lươn chắn giữa thì dù phía bên kia có đường nhánh nào đâm thẳng cũng khó tác động được vào nhà Kita Group Bình Tân. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thứ ba là xem thử trên con đường đâm thẳng và đầu kia của nó có những công trình gì? Sự tốt xấu của những công trình này sẽ tác động vào ngã ba đó. Ví dụ dọc trên con đường đâm thẳng là một dãy phố khang trang buôn bán bình thường, các dãy nhà ở sạch sẽ, có cây xanh, có lộ giới nghiêm chỉnh thì luồng khí lưu thông dọc theo con đường đó cũng tốt hơn nhiều so với con đường có quang cảnh nhếch nhác, như bãi rác, có họp chợ lầy lội hoặc dọc hai bên đường là xí nghiệp, chuồng trại, đất hoang... Bởi nếu không tính đến yếu tố khác, thì "đường dẫn" này chỉ mang theo mùi xú uế, bụi bặm, tiếng ồn... cũng đủ cho ngôi nhà nằm tại ngã ba cuối đường phải chịu ảnh hưởng xấu. Thứ tư là chiều dài của con đường đâm thẳng và chiều hướng lưu thông của xe cộ (giống như xem chiều nước chảy của dòng sông vậy). Đường đâm thẳng càng dài và lưu lượng xe cộ càng đông thì nguy cơ gây trực xung cho nhà ở ngã ba - xét một cách "hiện thực" nhất, là xác suất tai nạn giao thông - sẽ càng cao. Ngược lại, nếu đường nhỏ, ngắn thì sẽ giảm bớt hung khí, ít khả năng xảy ra tai nạn. Có thể có sự trùng hợp ngẫu nhiên về phong thủy trong quy hoạch của người Pháp trước đây, nhưng nếu ta quan sát Nhà thờ Đức Bà Sài Gòn hôm nay sẽ thấy: Nhà thờ Đức Bà tuy nằm ở vị trí gặp mặt đường Đồng Khởi hướng thẳng trước mặt, nhưng thực ra chiều lưu thông xe cộ lại hướng từ công trình xuôi về phía bờ sông (khắc xuất); thêm vào đó, phía trước lại có hẳn một quảng trường cây xanh, rất thoáng đãng, các công trình chung quanh không lấn át, và do đó ảnh hưởng của ngã ba không còn nữa. Thứ năm, như hai mặt của một vấn đề, có ngã ba xấu thì cũng có ngã ba tốt, vì chúng vốn là đường nhỏ không có xe lớn lưu thông và đầu đường là những công trình dân dụng sạch sẽ gọn gàng, không có công trình gây ô nhiễm. Những ngã ba như vậy thậm chí còn lợi hơn cả nhà bình thường, vì trước mặt nhà có khoảng rộng (minh đường giao tỏa) đảm bảo tầm nhìn và giao thông tốt hơn. Như vậy, trên thực tế có rất nhiều công trình dự án Kita Bình Tân ở ngã ba mà vẫn an lành, thuận lợi cho việc ở cũng như kinh doanh, một phần là nhờ các mối tương quan nêu trên. Khi đô thị được chỉnh trang tốt, giảm ô nhiễm và có các khoảng xanh, lộ giới chặt chẽ thì hầu như không còn những ngã ba bất lợi nữa.


----------

